# Walmart Employee Trampled



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

N.Y Times - 11/28/2008

Wal-Mart employee in suburban New York died after being trampled by a crush of shoppers who tore down the front doors and thronged into the store early Friday morning, turning the annual rite of post-Thanksgiving bargain hunting into a frenzy. http://
The 34-year-old employee, who was not identified, was knocked down by a crowd that broke down the doors of the Wal-Mart at the Green Acres Mall in Valley Stream, N.Y., and surged into the store. He was pronounced dead at a nearby hospital at 6 a.m.The police said that three other shoppers were injured and a 28-year-old pregnant woman was taken to the hospital for observation.

One shopper, Kimberly Cribbs, said she was standing near the back of the crowd at around 5 a.m. on Friday when people started pulling the doors from their hinges and rushing into the store. She said several people were knocked to the ground, and parents had to grab their children by the hands to keep them from being caught in the crush."

They were falling all over each other," she said. "It was terrible."

The Nassau County Police said the man's exact cause of death had not been determined.

On Friday, Wal-Mart released a statement saying that the man who was killed had been working for Wal-Mart through a temp agency. The company called the death "a tragic situation," and said it was working with police.

"The safety and security of our customers and associates is our top priority," Wal-Mart said in a statement.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Tragic, all for a sale. My opinion is that stores can take some responsibility by letting the people standing in line know that only say 15 to 20 people will be let in at a time at so many minutes. This is not the first time people have been trampled at store openings. JMTC

Bob


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

And 2 killed at a Toys R Us..News Story

Walmart story... Walmart Link


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Yet another reason to stay at home the day after Thanksgiving. I've got to the point over the past several years that I don't go out to Christmas shop anymore. The stores are packed, which seems to make everyone cranky (me included). I'll take my chances with my credit card and order gifts on-line. No chances of being trampled there!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Justman said:


> Yet another reason to stay at home the day after Thanksgiving. I've got to the point over the past several years that I don't go out to Christmas shop anymore. The stores are packed, which seems to make everyone cranky (me included). I'll take my chances with my credit card and order gifts on-line. No chances of being trampled there!


I agree 100%. Every year we hear the same stories and see the video on the 11:00 news. Nothing, I mean nothing is worth this crap. I can't understand why a pregnant woman or anyone would bring children and subject themselves to this nonsense. Its the one day out of the year Americans act like they live in a third world country and the UN just did a food drop, absolutely ridiculous. Me personally, I slept in and put up Christmas decorations with my DW and kids. The so called deals will be there until Christmas and after too.

Brad


----------

